# Game 22: Heat @ Bucks (2/1 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 1, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Expecting an ugly game here. Always seems to be against a Scott Skiles team. Heat played awful against the Bucks last week. 37% shooting, 21 turnovers, 34 free throws against, just 9 assists the entire game. 

Couple of differences from last week. Bogut is out and Wade is back.

Speaking of Wade, he's supporting his alma mater tonight at the Seton Hall/Marquette game and brought along Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade always likes to play well in Milwaukee, hopefully this is no exception.

Lets get another dub.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

wade usually struggles in the bradley center, but lebron loves it there.. im sure you will be fine


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bradley might be Lebron's favorite place to play, even the fans cheer him on. look up *16 points in 2min* on youtube..you will see


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's had some great games at Bradley, at least I remember one when they retired his jersey. That's where the Marquette game was, right? Almost looks like they stayed after practice to watch it. Also, Gladness and Harris were sitting behind him. That group makes sense. Top 2 and bottom 2.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

may not always play well against the Bucks, for whatever reason, but they should come out with the W. the better team does more often than not, simple as that.

also, the way Wade and Bron have been playing together, i'd say there's a decent chance we'll see something like this again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder if they keep the Marquette banners up during Bucks games?

If so, must be a little surreal for Wade to look up and see his banner up there


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I wonder if they keep the Marquette banners up during Bucks games?
> 
> If so, must be a little surreal for Wade to look up and see his banner up there


the banners are permenantly up in the bradley center


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah thats pretty awesome. Respect.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEGGO HEAT


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hopefully this doesn't turn into a typical Skiles game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

He's so much better at catching and shooting


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

5 point possession. Nice three by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great save Wade 2James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gooden not out of bounds there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough fadeaway by Dwyane


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The perimeter defense looks really bad this quarter. Allowing so much penetration.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, easy outlet pass that would have led to two points and Mario throws it away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn 333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*sigh* Mario's corporate logo:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Rio - LOL Adam! Sad but true

I bet the company is called 'Jekyll & Hyde Pty Ltd'.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm. An early Rio 3...

Then gets burned on D, seemingly without trying, and subsequently throws the ball away after the team makes up for his poor D and gets the board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2LBJ

How the hell did they both see that opening up?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow thats tough Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

Bad shot, no rhythm at all on it, yet still made it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD's patented brick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on FIRE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LABRAWN 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy LBJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron likes Milwaukee...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings doing his best flopping, getting the call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron picking up right where he left off with that almost triple double in 3 quarters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Some of LeBron's shot selection has been shitty but it's hard to be angry when he hits them. :laugh:

NoCo 3 with 2 secs left, that was sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sjax trying to body Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh ma gawd


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just give the ball to LeBron and get out of his way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

WOW :laugh:

40-23 after 1

82% shooting (14-17)

24 for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIIIIIIIG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Stop Lebron I don't like to ejaculate prematurely.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh....jesus christ....that was insane....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We went 5-5 from downtown that quarter. 7-8 from the line. 14-17 overall....yikes....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope the Bucks enjoyed that after stifling us for an entire game last time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron is on FIRE


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only thing that worries me is we suck at playing with the lead - no doubt we'll cool off, theyll hit some shots, and itll be within striking distance by the final quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron going for his 3rd 50 point game in the Bradley center. Half way there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let him go for 50...60....70...80...just a lot of points tonight for Bron please.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There have been some large thefts in history. Dictators stealing billions. The Mona Lisa robbery. LeBron from Cleveland might be the biggest of all.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

See what I mean about this Bosh + Haslem lineup. It doesn't rebound!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensive rebounds lead to 4 straight Bucks points


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

SMH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Only thing that worries me is we suck at playing with the lead - no doubt we'll cool off, theyll hit some shots, and itll be within striking distance by the final quarter.


I obviously overestimated. I meant striking distance within 2 minutes of the 2nd quarter....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol @ that line up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Let's have an honest discussion right now because it's necessary. Why does Spoo think Haslem is a center? He's like the same size as Thaddeus Young and less athletic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great control by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD finally didnt get stripped or blocked going up after an offensive rebound. Instead he got fouled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Let's have an honest discussion right now because it's necessary. Why does Spoo think Haslem is a center? He's like the same size as Thaddeus Young and less athletic.


Better yet, Spo is a stats guy. Surely he must see that terrible rebounding numbers for the UD/Bosh lineup, no?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

PASS IT BACK OUT UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

good ball movement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

got a lucky bounce there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB automatic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario is that really hot chick from across the way who is fine as hell until she opens her mouth and is a total idiot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Better yet, Spo is a stats guy. Surely he must see that terrible rebounding numbers for the UD/Bosh lineup, no?


Stats guys are also worried about sample sizes, maybe Spo hasn't reached whatever # of games he feels is necessary to re-evaluate a lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to keep them off the offensive boards too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not even close, Udonis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice quick attack DWade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Ersan, you suck


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, UD. Bench him please.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lmao Lebron took off 3 shirts there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hesitation layin Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kick it out, Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron so money tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dayum, halfway down n out!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why is Mario incapable of throwing alley oops?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings waaaaay too open there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio just threw, like, 4 awful passes in a row. Unbelievable. Maybe expecting him to learn is asking too much.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Couldn't have been any clearer to Mario that LeBron wanted an oop pass there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Why is Mario incapable of throwing alley oops?


Im guessing because he aint a real PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Couldn't have been any clearer to Mario that LeBron wanted an oop pass there.


Yup, pointing to the sky is usually the universal signal. Guess not for Mario though..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical Ersan flop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, the Bucks can thank the refs for cutting into this lead. Silly whistles at the end here, and a no call when LeBron was pounded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks get a last second shot. Looking away now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-47 at the half

Feel like we should be up by More


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not getting much from the bench tonight as yet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls lost in Philly tonight. 98-82. Philly's 4th win in a row. 

I see that Rip has missed both games since playing against us. Seems like they really wanted to win that game seeing as he was not ready to play just yet.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

whopping 5 pts from the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-0 run to start the 3rd for the Busk. 2 of their shots go in and out, then bounce back in.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

here it is.. gut check time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sure everyone but us gets that lucky bounce.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

there you go, nice bounce on the Joel hook.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick start to the 3rd...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel stops the run. yep.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron now has 6 TO's.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why can we not just keep it up for 48 minutes and hold a lead? Just once?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy **** Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That last Jennings 3 was everything that is wrong with out D. Mario helps off of Jennings to cut the lane off for Livingston, who wasnt even thinking of driving, and then cant recover in time to challenge the 3.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade heating?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane's so good at drawing that foul, pretty much out of nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot selection by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you are killing me right now. Turnover city.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

1,000 career steals for Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ

Almost ****ed that lob up as well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario2LBJ

Mario passes when LeBron isn't ready.....good job LeBron's a freak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was Wade doing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jennings flops like a one-legged girl.

Dwyane needs to know he cant drive on Mbah a Moute.

Chalmers needs to take his head out of his ass.

2 things that were not even close to surprises for me: 1) We'd give up the big lead 2) LeBron wouldn't match his first quarter total the rest of the game. Reminds me of the Nets game to this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks have 17 more shot attempts than the Heat. Main reason why Heat are shooting 56% to the Bucks 42%, yet are only up 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Lebron to get it going again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back J's by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-76 after 3

Awful quarter. Allow 29 and only score 19.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I am a prophet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Wade or Lebron to start the 4th. Why?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao we're actually down 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaping up to be an epic choke job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks now with 19 more shot attempts than us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Miami Cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26 minutes after the 1st quarter and the Heat have scored less points in those 26 minutes than they did in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

so Ersan is 'that guy' tonight huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How a team with Wade, Lebron and Bosh can look so bad on offense at times, continues to be mind blowing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at this shit. WTF man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can the playoffs hurry up and get here. I'm sick of watching these shitty games where we go up 20 and then the invisible hand of the NBA league office starts working against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful shot attempt


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bucks just matchup well against the Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Secret to Milwaukee's success: foul on every possession and dare the refs to call it. What a joke.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow this is incredible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout a timeout?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL Pathetic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Honeslty Adam. Yet they're calling ticky-tack on the other end.

So sad the Bucks are the team we lose to twice the first time, especially this loss, with Bogut out and Wade in.

Jennings another 3. Over.

Cole and Chalmers were awful tonight. Couldnt get anything going on O after 1st quarter. 40 in the 1st quarter. 42 since. 

Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well that turned into a disaster fast


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> How bout a timeout?


Naw man that makes too much sense for Spotard.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Goodnight folks. Not staying up to watch the end of this shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22 2nd half points and only 3 points so far in the 4th. 

We scored 40 in the 1st quarter. Just insane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> so Ersan is 'that guy' tonight huh


He's always good against us. Hate his Josh Hartnett-looking ass.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Somebody tell this team you don't guarantee win even if you blow a team out by 60 in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 40. Cant remember a less effective 40 pt game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James our 1st 40-point scorer of the season. I was right he wouldnt match his 1st quarter total the rest of the game, though.

Sad we had a great opportunity to catch Chicago with them losing in Philly.

Spoelstra has to figure out this big lead thing. Its plagued the team all year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron with 40. Cant remember a less effective 40 pt game.


He gets his headband knocked off right in front of the ref and no foul call. I don't blame him, there's nothing he can do in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about we blitz every pick and roll and take the ball out of Jennings' hands, Spo...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is awful on D. Just flopped twice and got a blocking call for the 2nd. Come on dude, realize who you are. You dont get that call ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just windmill dunked a missed shot. Wow :laugh: too bad it didnt count


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> He gets his headband knocked off right in front of the ref and no foul call. I don't blame him, there's nothing he can do in this game.


Yeah that was unbelievable. Dont understand that at all.

Also dont understand how Drew Gooden has been killing us. This is like when the Mavs were the only team to beat us when the beat us twice in 23 (or however many) games. Except, its the Bucks, and without Bogut this time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on LeBron. 3 walks that would've been baskets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing loss coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG at the last two turnovers..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bro, they're calling wafting air at Bucks fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMG at the last two turnovers..


Stream stalled on the last one, thought we were about to score. WTH happened?

And again, like the GSW loss, I have to hear the opposing commentators chuckle it up during an embarrassing loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No charge there? These refs should hang themselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Stream stalled on the last one, thought we were about to score. WTH happened?
> 
> And again, like the GSW loss, I have to hear the opposing commentators chuckle it up during an embarrassing loss.


Wade led Lebron too far on the bounce pass.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bad pass from Wade to a cutting wide open James. Man when it goes bad for us it goes REALLY bad.

i wanna vomit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Timeout Skiles? Classy. We'll send you a postcard from the playoffs you loser.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jace said:


> No charge there? These refs should hang themselves.


No that was no charge. He moved into it. Was a great no call, but could've been a blocking foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice stat-padder, Rio. Dude needs to stop the dumbass turnovers or he's done again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And they drop confetti and streamers. Hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Eternal said:


> No that was no charge. He moved into it. Was a great no call, but could've been a blocking foul.


I dont know, to me it looked like he had been waiting awhile for him. The player got the ball over halfway to the three-point line and Battier was waiting for him. Dont see why he needed to move.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Bizarre stat advisory: The only other time LeBron scored 24 in a 1Q ... his team lost. 4/11/08, Cleveland at Chicago.


Big first quarters are a bad thing for James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just awful. Up 17 after 1 and lose by 11. This game was the reverse of the Spurs game.

big 3 again cant get rolling together. 

Mbah a Moute always plays like Bowen, Artest and Pippen wrapped into one on D against us. He led the Bucks with a +22 tonight.

Jennings goes 7-14 from 3.

Our bench was non-existent tonight.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jace said:


> I dont know, to me it looked like he had been waiting awhile for him. The player got the ball over halfway to the three-point line and Battier was waiting for him. Dont see why he needed to move.


Battier was waiting for him, but he moved a bit in order to try and draw the charge. I think it was a good no-call, but whatever the case, it didn't make too much of a difference. Heat started out fantastic and I guess felt that was enough to win the game. Refs weren't the greatest this game though, although when are they ever good?


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

what an awesome start to the game!

what a pathetic second half... -_____-


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll never happen because he's UD 2.0, but its time to start cutting down Shane's minutes. He gives us nothing on offense. he should only be used when we go against teams with a good wing player.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Fear the Deer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It might not be the right stat to see our offensive ineptitude when they are on the floor together, but can someone find the +/- numbers with the lineups that feature both Battier and UD on the floor together?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WHAT THE ****!?!?!?!

Heat score 40 points in one quarter, I had to turn off the game to get some work done, I look at the score and they lose.

****! What happened?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What annoys me is that the style of officiating completely changes from a lead less than 10 pts to a lead around 20 pts. The refs turn into managers and start acting like they're trying to prevent a pot from boiling over. Tonight, I think we win if we keep that first quarter lead around 7 or 8 we get all those foul calls they ignored because we were up big and we have a better output the rest of the way.

Call me a homer but I constantly see the refs swallow the whistle when we get up big and the other team commits a foul. There's an increased sense of guilt from the refs and they don't want to bury the other team, but that's wrong. They're supposed to call the game without bias. I see this frequently as we're up big very often and it's always the case. Maybe I'm biased but I don't think so because I also see it with other great teams not just Miami.

This also explains our team's unique problem of holding big leads. Wade and LeBron rely on the free throw line. When they're not getting the calls they aren't scoring and there goes our lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember before the big 3 was assembled, how pissed we'd be because Spo would start 4th and most important quarter with the worst offensive lineup possible?

Since Wade's come back, we're now going with a non-Wade and Lebron lineup to start the 4th. Tonight we get outscored 5-0 in the 1st minute before Wade was subbed in. I'm hoping this is just about getting Wade some extra minutes of rest since he just came back from injury and not something that Spo thinks is a good idea.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It'll never happen because he's UD 2.0, but its time to start cutting down Shane's minutes. He gives us nothing on offense. he should only be used when we go against teams with a good wing player.


Yup. I was willing to give him a few weeks to get acclimated, but over the past 5 or so games it has become painfully obvious Miller is just much better. MM's D isnt much worse, and the hustle and rebounds he provides makes him a much better net player. Spo needs to get rid of his hard on for these guys and play who is producing. UD was pretty awful again tonight. Dont understand how Battier can get so much time against a team without a major wing threat. And who would think a team can score 40 in the 1st and not crack 100? Crazy. 2 fg's off-the-bench, with one being Norris' desperation 3 is really sad. Miller needs to get more than half the minutes Battier gets, we need his bench production. I dont wanna hear he's not in shape anymore. Its clear Spo is forcing something that's not there with Battier. 27-7 in bench points. 15 TOs between 3 starters, and that's with 0 from Bosh.

The reason I never look at plus-minus: Battier and UD were our only positive players.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> What annoys me is that the style of officiating completely changes from a lead less than 10 pts to a lead around 20 pts. The refs turn into managers and start acting like they're trying to prevent a pot from boiling over. Tonight, I think we win if we keep that first quarter lead around 7 or 8 we get all those foul calls they ignored because we were up big and we have a better output the rest of the way.
> 
> Call me a homer but I constantly see the refs swallow the whistle when we get up big and the other team commits a foul. There's an increased sense of guilt from the refs and they don't want to bury the other team, but that's wrong. They're supposed to call the game without bias. I see this frequently as we're up big very often and it's always the case. Maybe I'm biased but I don't think so because I also see it with other great teams not just Miami.
> 
> This also explains our team's unique problem of holding big leads. Wade and LeBron rely on the free throw line. When they're not getting the calls they aren't scoring and there goes our lead.


I absolutely see the same thing, and I feel like the most annoying part of the NBA is the circumstantial officiating. Commentators admit that the refs wait to see if baskets go in to call fouls or not, and act like that's acceptable. How is it a foul if the guy misses and not one if he doesn't? There's no sense to that.

And you could see a slight change in the whistle when the Heat lost the lead. Its blatant as all hell. And, yeah, the Heat somewhat rely on the whistle because there game is dependent on attacking the hole. So when a team packs the paint like MIL and fouls every time a guy drives without getting whistled for it, the refs can take control of one side of the court. Its really shitty, gotta figure something out before the playoffs, when the notion is refs really swallow their whistles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Filed under didn't know, but not surprised: we've allowed the most 3's in the league. Our defensive concept is to blame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Filed under didn't know, but not surprised: we've allowed the most 3's in the league. Our defensive concept is to blame.


Teams make the most 3's against us and we allow the most 3pt shots. And on top of that, we're 8th worst in 3pt FG% defense.

And its only gonna get worse after tonight's 10-23 by the Bucks.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Allowed 7 of 14 from 3PT to Jennings tonight. Ouch.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

im glad we lost this game, hopefully Miami will understand to play harder and cover more ground on the court


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Adam said:


> What annoys me is that the style of officiating completely changes from a lead less than 10 pts to a lead around 20 pts. The refs turn into managers and start acting like they're trying to prevent a pot from boiling over. Tonight, I think we win if we keep that first quarter lead around 7 or 8 we get all those foul calls they ignored because we were up big and we have a better output the rest of the way.
> 
> Call me a homer but I constantly see the refs swallow the whistle when we get up big and the other team commits a foul. There's an increased sense of guilt from the refs and they don't want to bury the other team, but that's wrong. They're supposed to call the game without bias. I see this frequently as we're up big very often and it's always the case. Maybe I'm biased but I don't think so because I also see it with other great teams not just Miami.
> 
> This also explains our team's unique problem of holding big leads. Wade and LeBron rely on the free throw line. When they're not getting the calls they aren't scoring and there goes our lead.


Give the bucks some credit, they are a good defensive team,and have established a pretty good reputation among officials skiles is a coach that is respected and his team is going to get the benifit of the doubt on some close calls... its always interesting when s team of superstars plays a scrappy team of defenders to see which direction the refs go, cause i have definitely seen guys like kevin love get the superstar treatment against us this year, i think he shot 24 ft's in one game and we couldnt even breathe on him much less touch him


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Give the bucks some credit, they are a good defensive team,and have established a pretty good reputation among officials skiles is a coach that is respected and his team is going to get the benifit of the doubt on some close calls... its always interesting when s team of superstars plays a scrappy team of defenders to see which direction the refs go, cause i have definitely seen guys like kevin love get the superstar treatment against us this year, i think he shot 24 ft's in one game and we couldnt even breathe on him much less touch him


The Heat blow leads against everyone which is why I don't give the Bucks that much credit. There's something at play and it goes deeper than just "the Bucks played well." Otherwise it would be a huge coincidence that at least a dozen different teams this year have come back from near 20 point deficits against Miami. That's an impossible coincidence.

What I want to know is the statistical data (I know somebody out there has the ability to do it) as it relates to the refs and Miami. I want to know if there's a statistically significant association between the number of fouls called and the size of our lead.

What I suspect: as our lead increases, the refs call less fouls against our opponents. That's why we lose all our leads. LeBron and Wade are not shooters or big men. They're not the best shooters and they're not true post players. They need the free throw line, and as our lead gets big the refs stop calling fouls against our opponent and then our lead evaporates.

That's what my eyes are telling me. That's what I believe I'm seeing this year. I wish somebody out there would see and report that is what is truly happening, but I don't have much hope. I don't know if there are enough places outside the NBA who track that and I don't trust the NBA enough to actually correct such a problem or not sweep it under the rug if they identify it. They're shady like that.

Also, Mark Cuban just came out and said the refs are significantly worse this year in part because of travel. I agree with him that they are significantly worse and it is showing. There's also a lot of new officials who aren't very good.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Conspiracy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> Conspiracy


Incompetency. And you're a fool if you think there isn't a ref problem in this league.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

You mad? 

2-0.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> You mad?
> 
> 2-0.


That 30 year rebuild is on track I see.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Three star players helped win a title last year I see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> Three star players helped win a title last year I see.


Three star players ensure another decade of irrelevance for your team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

They certainly have proved that this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> They certainly have proved that this season.


I can't argue with the confetti and streamers. You guys won the title last night. Will there be a parade?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

alright thats enough... you guys have your heat.. we have our packers.. we both win


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Packers can win a title anyways.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Credit the Bucks for beating us twice. Its that dastardly Scott Skiles I tells ya!

Hopefully we can get back on track with a win over Philly, although thats no gimme.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm sure you guys will get back on track against Philly. Skiles just knows how to match up against the Heat. Honestly, I didn't think we could beat the Heat twice this season, let alone once given how our season was going for the first part.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our issue is we dont play hard enough. If we played as hard as the Bucks do, night in night out, we'd dominate.

As it is, we coast and get into bad habits. Hence why we can never retain a large lead - guys get lazy, stop moving the ball, start taking bad long 2's or ill fated drives to the bucket. Teams come down in transition and hit a few threes - bang, under 10pts.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa that was a ticky tacky argument. 

The refs had some bad calls last night, yeah. But we weren't good enough, and when the Bucks could have easily just surrendered the game, they played hard for the last 36 minutes, and it paid off. It's what I've wanted us to do for the whole of last season, and the start of this year. I don't think I've seen it once. 

At some point, you've got to look at the fact we scored 40 in the 1st quarter, then just 57 in the subsequent 3 quarters. We weren't good enough.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Our issue is we dont play hard enough. If we played as hard as the Bucks do, night in night out, we'd dominate.
> 
> As it is, we coast and get into bad habits. Hence why we can never retain a large lead - guys get lazy, stop moving the ball, start taking bad long 2's or ill fated drives to the bucket. Teams come down in transition and hit a few threes - bang, under 10pts.


I strongly disagree. I've never thought that effort was a problem on this team. You can make a case for the rare one or two games but not on average. No team in this league has given more effort and energy than we have this season from the entire roster. The Bucks don't play harder than us and they have their nights where they get blasted and look bad as well.

I also don't believe we lose and have bad stretches because of lack of focus. I think that's just due to the weaknesses of our roster and our players. We're just not good enough in a lot of areas. LeBron and Wade and Bosh all have really big flaws and our role players. The flaw with Wade and LeBron is they suck if they're not getting to the free throw line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We can agree to disagree, but i'm just going by what I see whenever we have a lead. The movement stops, the urgency stops, and we roll over.

That 3rd quarter against the Hornets was the perfect example of the type of urgency and ability this team has. We just dont see that as often as we should.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Grass is always greener.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont get me wrong, we're 16-6, its hardly panic stations.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane tends to hi-jack the offense and take long twos when we hit a slight snag, which is the opposite of what needs to be done to get back into the flow of a game. I do think LeBron and Dwyane need to get away from some of their instincts when things aren't going well, and Bosh appears confused on what he should do at times. Dont understand why he didnt attempt to post last night, instead heaving jumpers on his few touches.


----------

